# Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo, #h 
hier ein Unterthread/Tochterthread des "Arc'i Sammelthread"

Backlink nach oben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92593

Hier sollte alles hinein, was mit Kaufen zu tun hat, Vor+Nachteile, Vergleiche, der Eignung für bestimmtes Fischen, und Auswahl bestimmter Modelle betrifft.
Die neuen Modelle und alles was noch kommt, das gehört hier auch dazu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Linkliste auf alte und neue Threads zu diesem Unterthema:

Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ? (29.09.2005)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61738

Spro (melissa / redarc) oder Shimano Technicum  (29.09.2005)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61704 

Ryobi Zauber Series (28.02.2006)              
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71350

Shimano exage 4000 fa oder doch lieber red arc???  (21.08.2006)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83246 

Shimano Nexave 2500 FA vs. Ryobi Ecusima 3000  (28.09.2006) 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=85939

Welche Red Arc mit 2,70m Skeletor!  (14.12.2006)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90545

Was hält meine Kombe aus? Red Arc & Skeletor  (13.01.2007)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92409

Frage+Antwort zu Rollen + Kugellager (23.01.2007)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1430060&postcount=43


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Liste aller bekannten Modelle:

*Ryobi:*
Applause (Metallbody mit EX.v1) 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, *5000*, 6000, 8000
Zauber (Metallbody mit WS.v1) 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000
Ecusima (Kunststoffbody mit EX.v1) 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 6000, 8000
Zauber VS (?)
Excia MX (Metallbody mit WS.v2) 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000
Zester MX (->wie Excia?)
Zester VX (->wie Excia?)
Applause XB (->wie Applause?)

*Spro:*
Blue Arc 7 (Metallbody mit EX.v1) 7100, 7200, 7300, 7400, 7500, 7550
Blue Arc 8 (Metallbody mit EX.v1) 8100, 8200, 8300, 8400
Blue Arc 9 (Metallbody mit WS.v1) 9100, 9200, 9300, 9400
Red Arc  (Metallbody mit WS.v1) 10100, 10200, 10300, 10400
Passion 7x0 (Kunststoffbody mit EX.v1) 710, 720, 730, 740
Nova 7x0 (Metallbody mit EX.v2)  710, 720, 730, 740

*Tubertini:*
NewApplause (->wie Applause)
Zauber (->wie Zauber)
Sirio IV  (->wie Ecusima)

*Grauvell:*
Targa ZF (->wie Applause)
Targa GF (->wie Ecusima)
Excell ZF (->wie Zauber)

*Byron:*
Alice (->wie Excia)

*Penn:*
AF-Spin (->wie Zauber)

*WFT:*
Alubraid (->wie Zauber)
Braidspin (->wie Ecusima)

*VEGA:*
Regal (->wie Zauber?)

WS = WormShaft-Verlegegetriebe
EX = EXcenter-Verlegegetriebe


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Meine Einschätzung zu preiswerten guten Rollen, gerade für Preisbewußte: 

1.
Die Preisklasse ab 30 EUR hat Ryobi mit der Ecusima besetzt, ganz viel Rolle für sehr wenig Geld, von Boardpartnern (s-w-ausruestung,stollenwerk) auch gerne angeboten, so für 35--42 EUR bekommt man eine sehr solide Kunststoffrolle in allen Größen, 1(000)+2+3+4 und dicke 6+8. 

Hier gibt es schon tolle Funktionen wie stabilen Hohlbügel, angeschrägte Übergänge, Umlauf+Umschlagschutz und gute Schnurverlegung, erstklassige Bremse, harte Spulenkante für Geflechtschnur. Für Spinnfischer eigentlich erst hier empfehlenswert, weil nervfrei.

Die fast gleiche Rolle gibt es von Spro als Passion, mit besserer Kurbel aber schlechterer Spule.

Note 2-3

2.
Wenn man höher geht und die 55 EUR überschreitet, stößt man auf die Metallkörperrollen mit viel besserer Getrieblagerung und Laufstabilität, die Spro Blue Arc (silber) in 3 Typenreihen und die Red Arc (rubinrot), Ryobi bietet die gleichen Vorläufer/Orginale z.B. als Zauber mit 2 zusätzlichen E-Spulen etwas teurer an, ist eine Supersache mit dem Paket. 
Die Rollen sind technisch eigentlich schon richtig Oberklasse, aber sehr schwankend mal gefertigt, wenn möglich sollte man sein Exemplar auch noch sehr genau prüfen.

Note 1-2


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Hi!
Habe gerade gesehen bei der Gummitanke kosten die Red Arc im Moment so 70 - 75 Euro. Der Preis ist top oder?

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Samyber (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Hier bei uns in der Nähe schon ab 49 Euro zu haben!! #6


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Für nen Fuffi?
Echt kann ich kaum glauben, aber wenn Du es sagst!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Samyber (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Hy,

einfach mal anschauen und vielleicht mal vorbeikommen!:q 
http://www.moritz-nord.de/moritz_fishing271206.pdf
Ist zwar für den letzten Monat aber im neuen Prospekt steht sie wieder drinnen!

Gruß Kay


----------



## Samyber (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

uups, einmal reicht!


----------



## hotte50 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

stimmt, ist ein Spitzenpreis bei Moritz für die red arc.

ach was gäb ich drum in der nähe zu wohnen.

leider machen die jungs dort keinen versand  schade schade

gruß
hottefuffzich


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Hi!
Danke für den Tip.
Komme die nächsten Wochen nen paar Mal rüber nach Fehmarn, dann mach ich mal den kleinen Abstecher nach Kaltenkirchen.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Der Preis hört sich ja extrem super an! #6

Allerdings: Nicht vergessen das Röllchen mal so richtig begrabbeln, kurbeln, klappen, bremsen und durchchecken, am besten man merkt gleich wenn man ein nicht so gut gelungenes Exemplar in den Händen hält, die übertriebene Sparsamkeit der Werke hat bekanntlich schon ganz schöne Ausmaße angenommen. #t


----------



## muchti (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

*@ all*

*hab mi bei diversen versandhäusern etc. mal umgeschaut aber nirgens ´ne passende antwort gefunden...*

*da ihr ja alle immer so die red arc "hochlobt" werde i sie mir mal zulegen und zu ihren neuen shimano brüdern gesellen...*

*folgendes: hat jemand ahnung wo i für die red arc direkt beim kauf auch ´ne andere kurbel dazu bekomme...muss noch nichtmal die komplette kurbel sein nur der knauf*

*fakt ist: metall ist erstens sehr rutschig und wird bei minusgraden unheimlich schnell kalt...wenn die pfoten schon halb eis sind geht der anhieb meist daneben und i denke den kälteeffekt muss man ja durch ´nen metallknauf nicht noch unbedingt erhöhen, oder... *

*schön wäre ein knauf wie er z.b. an der technicum oder an der stradic zu finden ist*

*danke euch*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Schau mal, schon ganz viel serviert: :m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92597

Kurbelknauf an der Kurbel wechseln ist bei der RedArc nicht vorgesehen, dagegen bei der Kurbel der 7000 und 9000er BlueArc schon. Bestell Dir eine Dir gefallende gleich dazu, kosten etwa wie die E-Spulen, die großen Kurbeln Gr.3/4 haben einen T-Knauf drauf, der min. so gut wie deine Vergleichsrollen ist. Es gibt schon jemand, der hat sich da sogar einen Stella-Knauf draufgebastelt, also reichlich Auswahl.

Ich selber verwende noch wieder andere Kurbeln, so in Designrichtung TwinPower-F, aber die Kurbelknäufe sind nun mal sehr Geschmacksfrage bzw. eine Frage der persönlichen Ergonomie und Materialvorlieben.


----------



## uer (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



			
				muchti schrieb:
			
		

> *fakt ist: metall ist erstens sehr rutschig und wird bei minusgraden unheimlich schnell kalt...wenn die pfoten schon halb eis sind geht der anhieb meist daneben und i denke den kälteeffekt muss man ja durch ´nen metallknauf nicht noch unbedingt erhöhen, oder...*


es gibt nen überzug für den kanauf dazu :q 

und außerdem, man(n) muss schon sehr empfindlich anden fingern sein,   (wegen der kälte oder so) also ich bin noch nich dran kleben geblieben (auch nich mit der zunge :q ), denn ich bin immer in bewegung beim spinangeln 

#h #h


----------



## Tom 1000 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

So - nachdem ich mich jetzt ein bischen abgeregt habe, nur ein paar kurze Anmerkungen zu BlueArc: Ich habe mir auf die Anregung einiger Leute die Ryobi Applause 4000 gekauft. Top Teil im Design und Verarbeitung - ohne wenn und aber. Auf weitere Anregung hin habe ich mir die BlueArc 720 gekauft (kleineres Modell), weil ich DEPP dachte, zwei Ersatzspulen zu bekommen. Also insgesamt drei! Nur deswegen habe ich nicht die Ryobi 2000 gekauft! Mein Fehler - OK. Als die Rolle dann da war und ich sie in die Hand nahm, konnte ich eine gewisse Erheiterung nicht unterdrücken. Eine Kurbel wie eine angebrochene Biedermeierlampe, völlig unpassend zu dem relativ kantigen Disign der restlichen Rolle. Kein Stil - hab ich mir gedacht. Ich hab sie nur nicht zurüchgeschickt, weil ich im Vorfeld einfach besser hätte hinsehen sollen, dann wäre das nicht passiert. Nun gut- ich habe die Schur aufgespult und siehe da, völlig ungleichmäßig!!! Im vorderen Teil der Spule zuviel, im hinteren zu wenig Schnur. Leicht angesäuselt bin ich diesen Tread noch einmal durchgegangen und siehe da - das Problem hatten auch noch andere! Ich muss also nur noch eine Unterlegscheibe unter die Spule legen, dann funktioniert es. Prima- wer denkt schon an so etwas, wenn er eine neue Rolle für ca. 70€ kauft. Wenn so etwas nicht bei der Produktion berücksichtigt wird, dann kann ich das nur als SCHROTT bezeichnen! Wir wissen alle um der technischen Qualitäten  der Rollen - werden ja auch von Ryobi produziert - aber so etwas darf nicht passieren. Und es darf schon gar nicht so ein hallas um so eine Rolle gemacht werden, wie in diesem Tread! Daher möchte ich mit diesem kleinen Erfahrungsbericht die Leute ansprechen, die sich eine BlueArc aus der 700ter Serie kaufen wollen. Vergeßt es - kauft euch lieber direkt die Ryobi Applause, ihr fahrt besser damit. 
Schönen Gruß - Tom.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Hallo Tom!

Du hast jetzt mal wieder so ein Spro 7er Montagsmodell erwischt, die kommen leider vor, gerade in der billigsten Serie.
Daß man die Rollen überhaupt und die billigste 7er Serie ganz besonders überprüfen muß, hatte ich schon mehrmals gesagt und geschrieben. Die Montage hat wohl öfter ihre "Tage", bedient sich auch verschiedener Teile und Quellen, liefert nicht immer gleichgute Qualität. Ganz besonders kommen die schlechten Rollen aber in die irregulären Kanäle, ebay z.B., der Kunde ist weit, die Rolle vom Tisch (auch des Händlers) oder des unzufriedenen Kunden. Wo waren deine denn her?

Muß jeder entscheiden ob er das besonders günstige versucht und riskiert, der mögliche Reinfall sieht genauso aus, wie du es beschreibst. Wenn ich 
z.B. bei den Boardpartnern wie gummitanke oder angelcenter-kassel bestelle, ist sowas ausgeschlossen bzw. wäre einfach kein Problem.

Das Problem mit der (notwendigen) Schnureinstellung und den U-Scheiben ist altbekannt, das haben alle anderen Spinnrollen mit genauer Schnurwickelung aber auch, je präziser die Wicklung der Rolle, umso eher gibt es auch eine solche Verwerfung, die Einstellung ab Werk kann nur für eine Schnurdicke optimal sein. 
Bei Wicklungen, die "so-ungefähr" nach dem Wege des geringsten Widerstandes wickeln, fällt es nicht so auf, je kürzer der Spulenhub ist, umso weniger gibt es das Schnurlagenproblem überhaupt.

Zu Kurbel und Geschmacksfragen sage ich jetzt mal nichts weiter, außer das dies persönlicher Geschmack ist, und es dazu schon einen Kurbelthread gibt.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Das thema mit den Unterlegscheiben hatten wir hier schon öfter ...

1. Macht das keine 5 Minuten Arbeit die Rolle damit richtig einzustellen . Von Werk aus richtig eingestellt kann sie nicht sein da sich mit einer anderen Schnur zwangsläufig auch ein anderes Wickelbild ergibt (kannst ja mal testen ... auf eine Spule 0,04er Fireline udn auf die andere 35er Mono ...) .

2. Liegen diese Plastikscheiben auch bei weit teureren Rollen z.B. von shimano bei .

3. Dürfte das bei der Ryobi Applause nur glück gewesen sein das es von Anfang an gepasst hat ...


Und das dir die Rolle optisch nicht gefällt ... 
Naja da achtet man doch vor dem bestellen drauf ...


----------



## Tom 1000 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Hi Det, das ist kein Montagsmodell, somit ist dem Händler kein Vorwurf zu machen. Wenn das Problem schon lange bekannt ist, warum wird es dann nicht behoben? Ist doch UNLOGISCH - meinste nicht auch?
Gruß Tom.


----------



## Tom 1000 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Das thema mit den Unterlegscheiben hatten wir hier schon öfter ...
> 
> 1. Macht das keine 5 Minuten Arbeit die Rolle damit richtig einzustellen . Von Werk aus richtig eingestellt kann sie nicht sein da sich mit einer anderen Schnur zwangsläufig auch ein anderes Wickelbild ergibt (kannst ja mal testen ... auf eine Spule 0,04er Fireline udn auf die andere 35er Mono ...) .
> 
> ...


 
Hi Kollege, ja, dass mit dem Design hätte ich vorher beachten können - hab ich auch, aber die  "dritte Spule" war mir wichtiger. Aber erst im direkten Vergleich, habe ich gemerkt, was ich an der Applause habe. Und das habe ich wie ich glaube auch entsprechend rüber gebracht. 
Nach wie vor - lieber Applause als BlueArc 700.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



Tom 1000 schrieb:


> Wenn das Problem schon lange bekannt ist, warum wird es dann nicht behoben? Ist doch UNLOGISCH - meinste nicht auch?


Also das Schnurwickelproblem ist systemimmanent, das kann man nicht beheben, das muß sozusagen so sein, hat die Applause auch so. 

Entweder eine sehr genaue lange Schnurwicklung mit hervorragenden Weitwurfeigenschaften und genauer Justage durch die Scheibchen, oder ungenauer mit unschöner Wicklung usw. .
Das hängt von der Schnurdicke und der Rauhigkeit der Schnur ab, wieviel sie in die Täler rutscht oder oben bleibt und aufträgt, da ist jede Schnur ein bischen anders, und eine 0,20mm dicke wickelt sich anders als eine 0,40mm dicke. Deshalb hat man diese Nachjustage vorgesehen. Wäre mir ja auch lieber, man hätte einen Drehkonus an der Spule oder sonstwas, aber das mit den U-Scheibchen ist nun mal die beste günstige Möglichkeit.

Da von  Ryobi's weniger Problemfälle bekannt sind als von Spro's, sehe ich da schon eine unterschiedliche Qualitätskontrolle. Wenn die normale U-Scheibenlage mit der einen dicken U-Scheibe nicht auf mittlere Schnurdicken paßt, kann eben auch eine Teileabweichung dafür verantwortlich sein, pauschal läßt sich das nicht vorhersagen.

Jedenfalls schon mal positiv, daß Du mit Deiner Applause zufrieden bist!


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Hi!
Hab gestern meine neue Red Arc 104oo mit 0,22 er Stroft bespult. Die Wicklung ist perfekt. Die werksseitige Schmierung war ungenügend. Habe das mit verdünntem Kugellagerfett behoben, da ich ja an die Ostsee damit will. Das eine vollwertige Ersatzspule dabei ist, finde ich in der Preissklasse beachtlich. Was mich gewundert hat ist das keine Explosionszeichnung mit Teileplan dabei ist. Wie soll man da ein Ersatzteil bestellen??
Ist das bei den Arc Rollen immer so?
Ansonsten macht sie aber einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck.

Eingefischt wird nächste Woche an der Ostsee.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Was mich gewundert hat ist das keine Explosionszeichnung mit Teileplan dabei ist. Wie soll man da ein Ersatzteil bestellen??


Auf den beiden Seitenlaschen ist der Plan, ganz klein. :m 
Gibt schon gute Scans, oder man nimmt den größeren Plan von der Zauber noch dazu, das kann man besser sehen. Erinnert mich wieder daran, daß ich sowas auch nochmal in vernünftiger Lesbarkeit hier in die Thread einstellen wollte.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Hi Angeldet!
Auf der Verpackung also.
Die hab ich versteckt, vor meiner Freundin. Wäre zwischen den ganzen Shimano Kartons ziemlich aufgefallen. Frauen merken sowas sofort. Muss da im Moment etwas aufpassen, weil die Major Craft und die Harrison von Mad sind auf dem Kontoauszug etwas unangenehm aufgefallen. Die Red Arc konnte ich gerade noch unauffällig mit Bargeld bezahlen.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

So hat jeder seine Probleme, gerade mit dem Haushalt, den Frauen usw., aber irgendwann wird die Gewöhnung einsetzen! #6 Meine Herzdame sagt aber gerade: heimlich und verstecken ist der falsche Weg #d , verdirbt allen Beteiligten eigentlich eher die Laune. Ist alles eine Quotenfrage.

Hast ja so auf einen Schlag auch ganz schön geshopt!


----------



## donlotis (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Auf der Verpackung also.
> Die hab ich versteckt, vor meiner Freundin. Wäre zwischen den ganzen Shimano Kartons ziemlich aufgefallen. Frauen merken sowas sofort.



Dann am besten sofort abscannen, Karton vernichten und die Datei verschlüsseln |supergri.
Wie Du allerdings die knatschrote Rolle auf die Dauer verbergen willst, ist mir ein Rätsel...|rolleyes.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Die Rolle fällt zwischen dem ganzen grau/silber ziemlich auf.
Hab aber bischen Tackle verscherbelt die letzten Wochen kann ich mich büschen mit rausreden. Die Arc war quasi umsonst.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## biotoecus (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

@PikePauli und Angeldet

Hallo Pikepaul, da der Fred schon off topik ist, getraue ich mich einfach mal, da weiterzumachen. Also ich kann Dir innigst nachempfinden. Da habe ich doch unbedingt noch eine VT 120 in 3 m zum Wallerspinnen gebraucht (obwohl ich schon 10 oder sogar 15 bis 20  Spinnruten habe), und meine Frau kann das nun mal wirklich nicht verstehen. Immerhin habe ich beim Tackle im Keller meine Ruhe, aber wenn ein dünnes Paket mit 1,60 m kommt, ist Alarm. Des lieben Friedens willen lasse ich daher das Geraffel zu meinem Freund schicken und statt einer Überweisung schicke ich immer Bargeld (bei Anglern ist das kein Risiko). Beim Angeln, beim Verein oder in der Sauna erfolgt dann die Übergabe. Damits auch was zum Thema ist: Auf Empfehlung vom Det hin habe ich mir bei der Eröffnung von Ossis neuem Laden in AB eine 1400 Redarc (69,95 plus super günstige Schnur) gegönnt. Eine top Rolle. Nur hat sie auf meiner neuen VHF (mit Gold-Cermet, aber nicht von Mad, war im Herbst 2005 noch nicht so bekannt, sondern von Obermeier, aber trotzdem wirklich 1A mit blau-gold) furchtbar ausgesehen. Hab dann ne GS8 draufgemacht und das ist jetzt meine Traum-Kombo. Leider kann ich mich, obwohl ich 95 % damit angle, von anderen Ruten nicht trennen. Ich kann doch keine Sportex Kev spin oder Shimano diaflash xh verticken, da bricht mir das Herz.   
Hallo Shärenmusiker, also ich will Dich nicht verlegen machen, aber für mich bist Du der beste Boardie. Wegen Dir gehe ich jeden Tag ins Board und lese mit Genuss Deine Beiträge. Du bist immer präsent, bringst unendlich viele Informationen rüber, bist sachlich und unerhaltsam.  Normal müssten sie Dir Tantiemen bezahlen und Dich in den Aufsichtrat wählen. Vielen Dank dafür, mach weiter so. So, das musste jetzt mal gesagt sein. Wenns zu schwülstig ist, solls der Koch Thomas, mein Lieblingsmoderator (mit seiner alten Sportex HM 4), ins Abseits verschieben.

Gruß biotoecus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



biotoecus schrieb:


> Hallo Shärenmusiker, also ich will Dich nicht verlegen machen


Tuste aber schon ein bischen |rotwerden , also wenn jemand sowas schreibt , könntest hier ja glatt jemanden auf dumme Gedanken bringen, von wegen andere Wahlen #d  und so. 

Zum Glück bin ich aber gar nicht mehr so schüchtern! :m 
Freut mich natürlich, ganz klar! 

Das ne blaue Arc (hier in DE) wirklich mehr als überfällig ist, ist mehr als sonnenklar. 
Zum Glück ist Daiwa da ja hilfreich mit ein paar Modellen in die Bresche gesprungen, optisch macht die Rote schon mal wesentlich mehr an ner schwarzen Rute(Blank) her, ideal mit rubinroten Wicklungen.

Was noch interessant wäre: Obermeier baut blaue Blanks auf oder meinst Du nur die Wicklungen? mad meinte doch letztens noch was mit exklusiv und so. |kopfkrat

Das mit den Haushaltkassen und den weiblichen Hälften bedarf ja auch noch einiger Verbesserung. Sehe da schon so Themen wie "Psychologische Trick + Hilfen zum Kaufen einer Arc / (VHF)" vor meinem geistigen Auge. 
Interessanterweise (und glücklicherweise ) findet meine Frau, die Ilsebill, solche Versteckspielchen überhaupt nicht gut.


----------



## Lutz (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Hallo AngelDet,

ich glaube, ich habe neu Verwandschaft zu Arc+Co gefunden.
Die Vega Regal aus Portugal.
www.vega.com.pt

Grüße, Lutz


----------



## Tom 1000 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Einhundertelf Euro (111€) ?! Ist ein bischen viel, meinst du nicht auch?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



Lutz schrieb:


> ich glaube, ich habe neu Verwandschaft zu Arc+Co gefunden.


Jupp, kann nur eine Ryobi Zauber mit einer anders gemachten Spule sein! :m 

Der Preis ist schon in Ordnung, ist der Listenpreis einer Zauber hier in DE (allerdings mit +2 E-Spulen) ungefähr auch, nur gibt es (zum Glück) hier Preisbrecher. 

Den Preisrekord nach oben hält ja die Version von Byron, die Alice, ca. 150 EUR.


----------



## Christoph1978 (13. Februar 2007)

*Rollen bei Moritz nicht keine Originalware???*

gelöscht aus in meinem nächsten Post genannten Gründen


----------



## Fischbox (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Rollen bei Moritz nicht keine Originalware???*



Christoph1978 schrieb:


> ...


(...auf Wunsch von Christoph gelöscht)




...das wird jetzt ein wenig "off topic" aber es soll ja hier auch nur erwähnt und nicht ausdiskutiert werden.

Hier erklärt sich einiges und dann das hier lesen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Zu den "billigen" Moritz Arcs.
Wie in den Links im obigen Posting von Fischbox klar zu verfolgen (und dort auch sinnigerweise zu diskutieren) gibt es dann und wann solche Sachen (Gerüchte?), vor allem wenn es sehr günstig ausschaut.

A priori ist aber neben einer Vermutung auf ungleiche Produkte, prinzipiell eine *Gleichheit*, eine *Verschlechterung* oder eine *Verbesserung* möglich. Jedes Ding hat 3 Seiten, auch wenn die manchmal schwer zu finden sind.

Mich würde es auch sehr interessieren |wavey: , denn diese sowieso sehr günstig angebotenen Rollen aus Superteilen bergen noch so manches spannende Potential und auch Geheimnis. :g


----------



## Christoph1978 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Um das nochmal zu klären, ich habe gerade die Threads gelesen, die Fishbox mir gepostet hat und möchte darauf hinweisen, dass ich keinesfalls schlecht über den Laden Moritz schreiben wollte, sondern mich nur umhören wolte, wie eure Erfahrungen mit der genannten Rolle sind. Wenn mit den Rollen alles in Ordnung ist, wie es ja in anderen Threads geschrieben wurde, werde ich gern dort eine der Rollen kaufen. Ausserdem möchte ich sagen, dass ich es nicht in Ordnung finde, wenn Händler über andere Händler solche Aussagen tätigen und damit die Kunden verunsichern und distanziere mich hiermit ausdrücklich von den getätigten Aussagen über angeblich nicht originale Ware! 

Deshalb habe ich auch meinen Post zu dem Thema gelöscht.

Desweiteren möchte ich mich bei der Firma Moritz in Kaltenkirchen für meinen Post zu dem Thema entschuldigen. Ich hoffe dieser wird nicht als Anschuldigung gegen sie selbst gesehen, denn so war er definitiv nicht gedacht.

Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## melis (3. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

@ Angeldet
Du besitzt ja auch die NOVA. Ist die Schnurverlegung bei dir auch si schlecht im Vergleich zu den "echten" Arcis?


----------



## Robbie (24. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Will mal hier meine Frage stellen, um keinen neuen Thread aufmachen zu müssen. 
Welche Modelle gibts denn von der Red Arc? Ich suche was fürs leichte Spinnfischen.
Sind das hier alle Modelle?
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=red+arc&x=0&y=0


----------



## Robbie (24. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



Samyber schrieb:


> Hier bei uns in der Nähe schon ab 49 Euro zu haben!! #6


Wo genau bitte?


----------



## Robbie (24. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Gibts bei den Red Ard Modellen, oder Modellreihen eigentlich auch noch wichtige Qualitätsunterschiede, oder ist die hauptsache, dass Red Arc dransteht?


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (24. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



Robbie schrieb:


> Samyber schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



Robbie schrieb:


> Welche Modelle gibts denn von der Red Arc?


Von der RedArc 4, Gr.1 bis 4 alias 1000 bis 4000.
Alle Modelle überhaupt stehen in Posting 3.

Der Vergleich Ecusima vs. Shimano-Einsteiger ist einen darüber auch zu finden.

Qualitätsunterschiede gibt es prinzipiell als Sortierungsunterschiede, es ist die Frage was mit nicht so gut gelungenen oder sonstwie Überbleibseln passiert? IBäh? 
Bei jedem bekannt guten Händler und den berichteten Servicemöglichkeiten von Spro sehe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



melis schrieb:


> @ Angeldet
> Du besitzt ja auch die NOVA. Ist die Schnurverlegung bei dir auch si schlecht im Vergleich zu den "echten" Arcis?


Die Nova, ja . 
Im Prinzip wickelt die Nova wie die Excenter-Verleger (Spro nennt das SG) auch. 

Aber: Es gibt keine Einstell-Unterlegscheiben bei der Druckknopfspule. Bei mir mit Mono 0.25 bis 0.28 und dicker Multifiler Futura Typ 22 ging das sehr gut, auch kaum eine Welle zu sehen, die Gr.4 mit mitteldicken Schnüren funzt. 

Negativ ist mir das schnelle "Verlöschen" der Heckbremse aufgefallen, die geht fast nur noch on<->off, der mittlere Regelbereich klemmt und ich muß die wirklich mal "neu" machen. Die schnelle Veränderbarkeit über die Heckbremse hat mir an sich gut gefallen, der Hub der Bremsverstellung ist gut, wenn man es eilig hat, also voll im Gefecht des Drilles steht. :g

Man könnte als Ersatz der Einstell-Unterlegscheiben bei der Druckknopfspule auch den Rotor abschrauben und dort eine dünne Scheibe zwischen packen. Einfacher ist es aber wohl, problematische Schnüre auf der Rolle nicht zu verwenden.

@melis: welche Schnur wird denn da nicht gut gewickelt?


----------



## melis (21. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Die Schnur ist eine Mono 0,25er. Das Wickelbild sieht konkav aus. Also an beiden Rändern ist die an der Kante, in der Mitte fehlen aber ca. 2mm um eben zu sein. Die Schnur habe ich auf sehr vielen unterschiedlichen Rollen drauf. Die ist sehr gut. Selbst meine super alte Zebco Rolle mit einem Kugellager und Grafitgehäuse hat die besser gewickelt.
Ich glaube da kann man nicht mit den Scheibchen arbeiten. 

PS: Hast du nicht möglichst kleine Sprengringe gesucht die nur 4kg aushalten sollen??


----------



## melis (21. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Nachtrag:
Ich habe die Rolle für 36€ mit Versand in der Bucht erstanden. Ärgern tut es mich aber schon. Langsam merke ich das die Heckbremse nicht völlig ruckelfrei die Schnur abgibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



melis schrieb:


> Also an beiden Rändern ist die an der Kante, in der Mitte fehlen aber ca. 2mm um eben zu sein.


so bis 2mm komt schon hin, je nach Schnur halt. DAS ist eigentlich nicht viel! 

Habe recht dicke Mono+Multifile probiert, Probleme macht die auftretende "Welle" aber keine.
Es gibt da leider keine WS-RD-Rolle um die Schnur besser aufzuspulen, bei den FD-Arcs übernimmt bei mir immer eine WS-Rolle den Aufspuljob für die Excenters, dann bleibt das auch eben, da ja nur relativ wenig Schnur aktiv läuft und die Wellenbildung kummulativ ist.

Mit U-Scheibchen kannste ja nur einseitig+konisch verschieben.
Mit U-Scheiben ist da nichts an der Spulenauflage der RD-Nova vorgesehen, man könnte nur Distanzscheibchen unter den Rotor packen. (s.o.)
Das mit der Bremse ging bei mir ganz fix, und die will ich mal richtig zerlegen und nacharbeiten, an sich ist die schön griffig und schnell im Dreh. Aber so in der Ausführung eine Schwachstelle.
Was positives: Meine schwarze 740er läuft sehr gut mit der Werksfettung, auch trotz aufmachen+zumachen, und das bleibt sogar so trotz schwerer Schreddeltouren mit GuFis an 15kg Multifiler, das ist echt ein Pfund was die Rolle da leistet. 
Das das Bügel+Kurbelhandling wie bei der FD-Arc funktioniert, ist auch ein großes Plus, von wegen Gewöhnung und so.
Das mit der Bremse muß gefixt werden.



> PS: Hast du nicht möglichst kleine Sprengringe gesucht die nur 4kg aushalten sollen??


Ja klar |supergri , haste da was feines gefunden um den Ködergreif ein Schnippchen zu schlagen?


----------



## melis (21. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Vielleicht hast du die schon getestet, vielleicht auch nicht. Bei Schirmer gibt es welche von Balzer, sollen bei 6mm 4kg tragen. Bei Angel Domäne gibt es welche mit 4mm und 4,5kg Tragkraft. 
Sobald ich mal in einem Domäne Laden bin werde ich nach den Dingern sehen.


----------



## melis (21. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Wie viele mm es sind bis zur Ebenheit werde ich mal messen gehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Das mit den 4mm 4,5kg hört sich deutlich besser an.
Diese Werte 6mm 4kg fand ich bei billigen im Web - auch kein Edelstahl, die sich dann aber ziemlich konstant mit Aufreißtragkraft 9,5kg entpuppten.
Auch nicht schlecht, die taugen zum schweren Hechtangeln, mit entsprechender Schnur durchgehend funzt das schon mal.
Für das leichtere Angeln habe ich noch nichts passendes, schau da ruhig mal bitte! #h


----------



## melis (24. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Ich habe die Sprengringe jetzt. Die 4,5kg sollten stimmen so wie die aussehen. Leider habe ich exakt nur noch einen.  Der rest ist verloren gegangen. Frag mich nicht wo#c. So bin ich sonst nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Findste bestimmt bald mal wieder, und den Link auch, und dann ...


----------



## mr.pink79 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

So meine Entscheidung zu ner neuen Spinnrolle ist gefallen. Es wird ne Red Arc 10300.
Hat jemand vielleicht nen Tip für mich wo es die z.Zt. günstig gibt??


----------



## Steinadler (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

gibts bei der gummitanke (boardpartner) zu humanen preisen glückwunsch zur entscheidung bin mitlerweile von meiner rolle überzeugt nachdem sie anfangs ein paar probs gemacht hat


----------



## muchti (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

*so nach den letzten 3 spinnrollen, allesamt shimano, hab i mi nun doch überzeugen lassen mir mal eine neue rolle zuzulegen
gestern kam die red arc 10400 per versand...jetzt noch fix schnur drauf und los...
der erste eindruck kann auf jeden fall einer stradic/twin power standhalten...ob´s so bleibt?*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Nochmal so als Kaufhinweis für alle die vielen immer wieder Kaufinteressierten:

Von Spro gibt es 4 Arc Reihen:

1. Die Red-Arc 10x00 in den Gr.1 bis 4, in rubinrot für jeden, den es gefällt, die allerschönste. :k
Diese Rolle ist mit einem die Schnur sehr langsam verlegenden Wormshaftverlegegetriebe (WS) ausgestattet, was die Schnur linealgrade 1a verlegt und die Spulenbewegung auf eine sagenhaft niedrige Rate bringt, so daß die Rolle einmalig ruhig in der Hand läuft, was gerade beim schnellen Kurbeln im Gegensatz zu einer wild pumpenden Rolle sehr angenehm ist.

2. Die Blue-Arc 9x00 in den Gr.1 bis 4, in silbergrau-metallic sehr viel unscheinbarer, aber funktionsgleich bis auf den anderen Kurbelknauf (Kunststoff, in I- oder T-Form)
Diese Rolle ist gleichfalls mit dem die Schnur sehr langsam verlegenden Wormshaftverlegegetriebe (WS) ausgestattet.

3. Die Blue-Arc 8x00 in den Gr.1 bis 4, in silbergrau-metallic, mit einem gleichen Kurbelknauf aus Metall wie bei der Red-Arc.
Diese Rolle ist mit einem die Schnur etwas schneller (normalschnell) verlegenden Excenterverlegegetriebe (EX/SG) ausgestattet, was die Schnur auch gut verlegt und immer noch eine schön ruhige Spulenbewegung bringt.

4. Die Blue-Arc 7x00 in den Gr.1 bis 4 , und einer 7500/7550 als 600g Rolle einer 8000er Größe, in silbergrau-metallic, mit einem gleichen Kurbelknauf aus Kunststoff wie bei der Blue-Arc 9x00.
Diese Rolle ist gleichfalls mit einem die Schnur etwas schneller (normalschnell) verlegenden Excenterverlegegetriebe (EX/SG) ausgestattet.

Von Ryobi (u.a.) es 2 weitere gleiche Reihen, die eigentlich die Urbilder sind:

5. Die Zauber x000  in den Gr.1 bis 4 (1000 bis 4000), in titan-braunviolett sehr edel gehalten, bis auf den Klappkurbelarm funktionsgleich zur Blue-Arc 9x00.

6. Die Applause x000  in den Gr.1 bis 4 (1000 bis 4000) und die dicke 600g Rolle 6000/8000, in silbergrau-metallic wie die Blue-Arcs, bis auf den Klappkurbelarm funktionsgleich zur Blue-Arc 7x00. 


Die Zauber x000, Blue-Arc 9x00 und Red-Arc 10x00 sind weitgehend gleich bis auf die äußere Ausstattung.
Das Wormshaftverlegegetriebe ist ein großer Vorteil und auch ein Schwachpunkt der Rolle (wie bei allen mit WS). Extrem ruhiger exakter Lauf (weit jenseits anderer Rollen) und eine excellente Schnurverlegung sind leider gepaart mit der Notwendigkeit einer sehr guten Schmierung, die nicht bei jeder Rolle ab Werk gleich gut ausgeführt ist. Wer hier nachschmieren tut, wird mit einem guten Lauf und einer langen Lebensdauer belohnt.

Die Applause x000, Blue-Arc 7x00 und Blue-Arc 8x00 sind weitgehend gleich bis auf die äußere Ausstattung.
Das etwas schneller (normalschnell) verlegende Excenterverlegegetriebe (EX/SG) ist einfacher zu warten und robuster gegen Mißhandlungen beim derben Zerren an Schnur und Rolle, außerdem kann man unter Last besser durchkurbeln, ähnlich wie bei einer Multirolle. Weiter ist sie einfacher zu warten und zu pflegen, selbst bei wenig Pflege läuft sie noch ordentlich. Vor aktuellen Daiwa-Rollen gleicher EX-Bauweise (bis zum 3- oder 4-fachen Preis) braucht sie sich nicht zu verstecken, im Gegenteil, kompakt+kräftig ist der Pluspunkt hier. 
Die einfachere, aber robustere Lösung, die wiederum nicht die Finesse der Wormshaftverlege-Schwestern erreicht. 

Hier muß man sich zwischen den beiden Möglichkeiten der innewohnenden Verlegegetriebekonzeption entscheiden, jede hat Vor- und Nachteile, dazu gibt es aber genügend Modelle zur Auswahl.
Der Rest, also Rotor und Bügel sowie die Bremse sind gleich zwischen den verschiedenen Typen+Größen, man kann sich auf die Auswahl der passenden Verlegegetriebes zum Einsatzwunsch und dann auf die äußere Gestaltung (Farbe,Kurbel) konzentrieren. :m


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



muchti schrieb:


> *so nach den letzten 3 spinnrollen, allesamt shimano, hab i mi nun doch überzeugen lassen mir mal eine neue rolle zuzulegen
> gestern kam die red arc 10400 per versand...jetzt noch fix schnur drauf und los...
> der erste eindruck kann auf jeden fall einer stradic/twin power standhalten...ob´s so bleibt?*



fürchte nicht. Ich fische jetzt wieder mit Shimano Technium, die ist viel stabiler. Heute bringe ich mal wieder eine Spro zum Dealer zwecks Reparatur...zumindest die Schnurlaufröllchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

@Martin Obelt
Das hört sich nach einem Montagsmodell an.
Hab ich hier auch schön öfter geschrieben, letztlich ist es ja auch geschehen, spät zwar aber immerhin: Eigenkontrolle ist notwendig! 
Die Rollen haben bezüglich des Laufes und einiger anderer Dinge wohl eine sehr blinde Qualitätsicherung :g, vor allem sind nicht alle gleich. 
Die Humpel- oder nahezu ungeschmierten Dinger landen auch gerne bei ebay, Obacht! 
Wenn man einen guten Händler hat, passiert das vor Ort sowieso nicht, oder ein servicefreundlicher Versender halt, da geht der Umtausch ja auch problemlos.Sag mal die Kaufquelle?

Zu dem Vergleich mit Shimano: Schaut nur mal wieviel Stradic und Technium hier im Board beklagt werden, ab Werk auch mangelhaft. Wieso sollte Spro mit seinen Günstig-Rollen da besser sein? 

Insgesamt ist es wohl ein Zug der Zeit, und DE ist anscheinend das Ausprobierland, wie schlecht man Dinge noch machen kann, Angelrollen eignen sich wohl wunderbar dazu |rolleyes  

Wenn das so weitergeht oder noch zunimmt: :v


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



> Gibts Unterschiede in der Schnurverlegung?


Nein.



> Gibts Unterschiede im Laufverhalten? (die 8er hat ja ein Lager mehr)


Prinzipiell nein, bei den 7er trifft man aber leichter auf schlechter laufende, s.o.



> Wieso ist die 7400er mit 280g wesentlich leichter als die 8400er mit 315g?


Hauptgrund: Kurbelknauf, 1 Lager mehr, einiges schwerer. Die 280g stimmen aber nicht - oder es ist die Version ganz ohne Fett. 



> Hat die 7er Reihe auch diese praktische Aussparung für die Schnurbefestigung wie die 8er?


Nein, voll runder Spulenkern  Das Feature haben (bisher) nur Red10 und Blue8. Ich mags aber nicht, ist mir zu scharfkantig.



> Zu welcher Reihe würdet ihr mir raten bzw. Vor- und Nachteile der beiden Versionen?


 Blue8 oder Applause, s.o., einfach wertiger montiert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Heute bringe ich mal wieder eine Spro zum Dealer zwecks Reparatur...zumindest die Schnurlaufröllchen.


Ej, wegen sowas.  Das ist doch sowas wie der Tankdeckel beim Auto, da mußt du schon mal selber ran. :q 
Sobald sich Schwebstaub/Dreck usw. festsetzen muß da mal geputzt werden. :m

Dabei hat die Arc das obergeilste allerbeste Schnurlaufröllchen, gesäubert und mit ein bischen Schmierung sowas von leichtlaufend, präzise und vor allem *SCHNURSCHONEND!* #6 #6 #6. Ist mir sehr wichtig bei den Preisen von besseren Multifilen Schnüren.:g

Also für mich ganz klar: Ich putze lieber öfter ein Schnurlaufröllchen und bekomme rechtzeitig eine Warnung durch Schnarren wenn es dreckig wird, als das sich das Ding nicht muckt, aber jedes halbe Jahr die Schnur durch ist. 
Finde ich an sich überhaupt nicht diskutabel.

Man schaue nur mal in die Fireline-Diskussion: Die eine Hälfte Anglers schimpft auf die mangelnde Haltbarkeit, die andere findet die Schnur klasse. Woran das wohl liegt? Ich stelle bei meinen Schnüren auf Arcs nur Farbausbleichungen und Auswaschungen fest, aber nicht mal eine aufgeribbelte Faser. Woran das wohl liegt? Ich finde es jedenfalls gut. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> gefällt mir übrigens bis jetzt besser als die Red, kommt halt schon um einiges stabiler rüber, wenn man sich im Vergleich dazu dieses kleine Führungsdingel bei dem WS anschaut!


Jupp, das ist eine andere Liga im Verlegegetriebe. :g



> hab allerdings die Schnuraufspulung mit der Red vorgenommen, wegen der besseren Verlegung


Genauso mache ich es auch immer, die normale aktive Lauflänge verändert auch nicht das Wickelbild. Für mich die optimale Paarung: WS spult immer auf, die WS Rollen eher bis zum Mittleren Spinnen, darüber für H (und evtl. auch XH #c) die mit dem SG-Verlegrad, kurbelt sich ganz anders unter Last. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Hab gerade im neuen WFT-Katalog entdeckt:

Ryobi Applause *5000* 250m/0,30mm 340g

Das ist zu der 4000 den netten Tick an Schnurfassung mehr fürs H+XH-Spinnen:
Ryobi Applause 4000 180/0,30mm 320g

Hat wohl mal jemand genau mitgelesen :q, so finde ich das gut! #6

Wer eine aufgetan oder probiert hat: Doch mal bitte Nachricht geben! #h


----------



## salzi (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Hallo zusammen,

meine neue Ryobi Applause 5000 ist gestern angekommen. Eine Spule habe ich mit 0,20er Fireline und die andere mit 0,30er Mono bespult. Das Wickelbild der Mono sieht etwas besser aus als das der Fireline (siehe Fotos). Ich mache gerne weitere Bilder wenn daran Interesse besteht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Endlich ist sie da, und schick! #6

Haste die mal nachgewogen, nominal soll sie ja nur 340g haben. :k

Und dann wär ein Vergleichfoto mit einer 4000 Arc (egal welche natürlich noch feiner! |supergri)


----------



## salzi (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Auf dem Karton steht sogar 320g! Leider habe ich vergessen, die Rolle vor dem Bespulen zu wiegen. Mit der Fireline wiegt sie exakt 350g.

Auf der Spulenachse ist zu unterst eine Metallscheibe, dann die gezahnte Scheibe und danach eine dicke und eine dünne Kunststoffscheibe angebracht.

Mcht es Sinn, die Rolle vor dem ersten Einsatz einmal komplett nachzuschmieren?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



salzi schrieb:


> Mcht es Sinn, die Rolle vor dem ersten Einsatz einmal komplett nachzuschmieren?


Wenn sie gut läuft und du nicht gerade ins Salzwasser willst nicht!


----------



## salzi (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Da die Rolle meine erste Arc ist, kann ich leider kein Vergleichsfoto machen. Die Breite der Spule beträgt 50mm und die Höhe 20mm.

Die Rolle möchte ich zum Light-Tackle Fischen in Norwegen einsetzen. Das zählt wohl als Salzwasser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



salzi schrieb:


> Da die Rolle meine erste Arc ist, kann ich leider kein Vergleichsfoto machen. Die Breite der Spule beträgt 50mm und die Höhe 20mm.


Ist das der Durchmesser der Spule vorne, an der der goldenen Kante? 
Der ist bei der 4000er auch exakt so, 50mm. |kopfkrat  
Für die Schnurlage messe ich 19mm zwischen Spulenabwurkante und der unteren Aufklage der Überwurfglocke (das Stück mit den Bohrlöchern drin )

Ist der Spulenkern der 5000 besonders dünn, dünner als bei der 4000? (jetzt ja leider schon vollgespult)



> Die Rolle möchte ich zum Light-Tackle Fischen in Norwegen einsetzen. Das zählt wohl als Salzwasser.


Na klar, dem Schnurlaufröllchen sollte man zuvor schon mal eine richtige "Fettbasisschicht" verpassen, gut funzt die Schmiermischung Fett+Öl aus der Anglerpraxis 02/07, meine Röllchen laufen damit geräuschlos, und richtig dick incl. Einpacken des Kugellager hilft eben gegen Gilb. 
Solange die Rolle dann nicht getaucht wird, reicht eigentlich die saisonale Wartung.


----------



## salzi (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ist das der Durchmesser der Spule vorne, an der der goldenen Kante?
> Der ist bei der 4000er auch exakt so, 50mm. |kopfkrat
> Für die Schnurlage messe ich 19mm zwischen Spulenabwurkante und der unteren Aufklage der Überwurfglocke (das Stück mit den Bohrlöchern drin )
> 
> Ist der Spulenkern der 5000 besonders dünn, dünner als bei der 4000? (jetzt ja leider schon vollgespult)


 
Leider habe ich keinen Messschieber. Vielleicht hilft ja das Bild.

Muss ich das Schnurlaufröllchen zum Fetten auseinander bauen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



salzi schrieb:


> Leider habe ich keinen Messschieber. Vielleicht hilft ja das Bild.


Ja klar, zwar gut 0,5mm Ungenauigkeit, aber man sieht was:

Laut Deinem Bild der 5000er Spule:
----------------------------------
Spuleninnenkante -> Untere Auflage = 2,1--2,2 cm (~)
Spuleninnenkante -> Spulenunterkannte = 4,5--4,6 cm (~)

Nachgemessen bei einer 4000er Spule:
----------------------------------
Spuleninnenkante -> Untere Auflage = 1,9 cm
Spuleninnenkante -> Spulenunterkannte = 4,2 cm

Damit hätte die 5000er min. 0,25 cm = 2,5 mm mehr Spulenhub und Schnurverlegelänge. 
Das sind ~ 15% mehr.
150m -> 180m 0,33mm Dia Schnur  
Die weiteren 40m zu 220m 0,33mm Dia Schnur müssen sie sich wohl über den Spulenkern geholt haben. (?)

D.h. dann wirklich: Die Rolle ist kaum größer und nicht schwerer als die 4000er :m




> Muss ich das Schnurlaufröllchen zum Fetten auseinander bauen?


Ja, am Bügelarm/halter abschrauben.


----------



## salzi (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Hi AngelDet,

Vielen Dank für Deine Tipps!:m

Auf die Spule passe ganz genau 250m 0,30er Mono.


----------



## lounger (31. März 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Weiß jemand, ob die ein anderes Getriebe hat als die 4000er? Es wird ja eine andere Übersetzung angegeben.


----------



## salzi (3. April 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



lounger schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob die ein anderes Getriebe hat als die 4000er? Es wird ja eine andere Übersetzung angegeben.


 
Also ich habe hier gerade eine BlueArc 740 zum Vergleich liegen. Die Spule der Applause 5000 passt auf die BlueArc 740, allerdings schleift es ein bischen. In diesem Zusammenhang muss ich meine frühere Aussage revidieren.#t Der Durchmesser der 4000er Spule beträgt oben 50mm und bei der 5000er 54mm. Die Spulenhöhe der 5000er ist vielleicht 1mm größer. Die BlueArc soll ja 6+1 Kugellager haben und die Applause 5000 hat ja nur 5.


----------



## reuse (2. September 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



salzi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine neue Ryobi Applause 5000 ist gestern angekommen. Eine Spule habe ich mit 0,20er Fireline und die andere mit 0,30er Mono bespult. Das Wickelbild der Mono sieht etwas besser aus als das der Fireline (siehe Fotos). Ich mache gerne weitere Bilder wenn daran Interesse besteht.


 
Hallo Salzi,

nun hast Du die Rolle ja schon mal ein paar Monate. Wie bist Du zufrieden. Ich interessiere mich auch für genau diese Größe und Hersteller.


----------



## salzi (7. September 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Moin reuse,

in den letzten Monaten habe ich die Rolle nicht so viel eingesetzt. Ich war ein paar Mal auf Zander an der Elbe, auf Mefo an der Ostsee und einmal auf einem Kutter. Die Belastungen waren also eher gering.
Heute morgen bin ich allerdings gerade aus Norwegen (Vikna mit Knurri) zurückgekommen. Dabei habe ich die Ryobi Applause 5000 eine Woche lang zum leichten Pilken bis 150g WG und Tiefen bis zu 100m eingesetzt. Den Drill von Dorschen, Pollacks und Seelachsen hat Sie völlig problemlos mitgemacht (siehe Foto) und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Schnurverlegung (0,20er Fireline) und Bremse sind 1a. Auf meine 20lb Bootsrute mit Multi habe zuletzt völlig verzichtet, weil die Applause so einen Spaß macht. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Mal ein neuer Thread dazu: 

Checkliste für neue Red Arc  (26.01.2008)     
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=118670


----------



## reuse (15. September 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

So, bin mal wieder anwesend. Da die Applause eigentlich fast nur gute Kritiken bekam, habe ich mir jetzt auch eine 4000er zugelegt. Kurzfassung meiner ersten Eindrücke: Sehr gute Rolle, null Spiel an Kurbel und Rotor, ordentliche Schnuverlegung; für ca: 85 Euro und inkl. E-Spule denke ich absolut top. Habe übrigens noch die Zauber 2-3 und 4000er. Auch alle top. Alle Rolle Made in Japan. Kann also die Rollen sehr empfehlen.
Petri, der Axel


----------



## mr.pepse (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Moin,

ich habe nun den kompletten Thread gelesen und eineinhalb Fragen bleiben mir offen:
Sind die Red und Blue9 bis auf die Farbe, der Kurbel und das eine Kugellager identisch? Und an welcher Stelle hat die Blue ein Lager weniger?

Liebe Grüße,
Pepse


----------



## Blueplay76 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Hi Axel,

steht bei dir wirklich Made in Japan? Ich müsste mich schwer täuschen, aber ich glaube auf meiner Zauber als auch Applause steht "nur" designed and engineered in Japan. Falls bei dir wirklich "Made in Japan" steht, will ich die Rollen auch!

cheers


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe nun den kompletten Thread gelesen und eineinhalb Fragen bleiben mir offen:
> Sind die Red und Blue9 bis auf die Farbe, der Kurbel und das eine Kugellager identisch? Und an welcher Stelle hat die Blue ein Lager weniger?


Wie Du schreibst sonst identisch. 
Das Kugellager mehr ist im Metallkurbelknauf der RedArc (wie auch der Blue8), die haben luxuriöse 2 eingebaut. :m
Den Kurbelknauf der Blue9 kann abschrauben, reinigen und wieder fein schmieren, super wenn mal Sand reinkommt. Der Der RedArc ist nicht aufschraubbar und geht daher durch sanden kaputt.


----------



## singer (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Wobei der Sand es schwer hat da überhaupt hinein zu kommen bei der roten und dadurch das alles aus Metall ist wird er erst einmal zermalmt, das die Kurbel kaputt geht dauert so ziemlich lange.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Kaufen?! (Rollen)*

Noch ein paar Clones: 

*Ryobi:*
Ryobi Vertigo (-> ??? anders als Zauber oder Excia)
Ryobi Xenos (-> ??? wie Applause?)
Ryobi "Rote" Zauber ZR
Ryobi  "Blaue" Applause XB

*WFT:*
WFT Exact Pilk 5000 (wie Applause 4500/5000, Shallow Spool)

*Spro:*
Black Arc 8 (Metallbody mit EX.v1) 8100, 8200, 8300, 8400

*Exori:*
Exori Tom Hawk Spinning (wie Applause)

*llex:*
Illex Spire XS (wie Zauber)


----------

